# Longleat CC site - shop ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is a site shop at Longleat CC site ( Warminster) ?

We've finally managed to book there and will take enough food for a few days with us but will probably need fresh milk and possibly bread. The site instructions reckon it is 6 miles to the nearest shop - but do not make it clear if the wardens sell anything. 

G


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

When we went last year the shop at the site office was quite good. Certainly get milk, not sure about bread but you can probably order it.

Excellent place to visit, enjoy!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

*Food*

Hi Grizziy

The last time we were there (3 years ago), the only food shop was about 6 miles away.
There was no shop on site.

Dennis


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought they had a few bits & pieces there when we went a couple of years ago - milk, basic stuff etc


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all. I think a phone call to the site is in order.

When Russell's "Behind the Reception Desk at your Club site" book comes out we'd be interested to find out who decides which site has a shop and what they sell.

We've been on some sites that sell the lot from bacon to buckets and spades- via ones that have ice cream and papers to others with nothing at all. Is it up to the wardens or what ?

G


----------



## 99758 (Jun 22, 2006)

Were there last week and they sell both

Jon


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

This post is of interest to me as I've booked to go to Longleat CC for 3 nights in August   

Julie


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know about the campsite, but on the A36 - Beckington bypass at the roundabout with the A361 there is a good farm shop - White Row farm. Good selection of veg and meat - the pork from the farm is good value - 1/2 a pig for about £30-35. 

Ginge


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

We were there three weeks ago and they have a very well stocked shop.

You can buy bread, milk, biscuits, ice creams plus lots of other stuff as well as bird feeders to hang by your MH to encourage the birds. You can also order a daily paper for 50p a day.

In addition they sell the new light weight gas bottles which we have been trying to get for ages so we purchased one of those as well. Great staff and wonderful site.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Longleat CC site - shop?*

Great site - and the chip wagon comes too! If you get Tesco points, you can get entry to Longleat with your deals.
Vita


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shop*

Chris - and all

After just five weeks at this, I think the book could be ready.

In respect of the shop, we do have a shop here selling everything from batteries to bootlaces, creme eggs to local free range eggs - in fact - you name it....

I have been christened G G G Granville for some unknown reason!

R


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Longleat CC site - shop?*



Vita said:


> Great site - and the chip wagon comes too! If you get Tesco points, you can get entry to Longleat with your deals.
> Vita


Wow ! That's one night taken care of ! We do have some Tesco points so will get on to that. Thanks.

Thanks all for the shop information. It looks like we'll have no problems with milk etc.

Russell...who decides whether to run a shop ? Do the Club say it shall be done or is it a side-line for the wardens or what ? There doesn't seem to be a pattern - it all seems a bit random.

G


----------

